# Fiesta Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SATURDAY DECEMBER 6, 12 NOON TILL 5pm at the LINDA VISTA PARK RECREATION CENTER. this is a small show 200 to 300 birds, parking and the show are free stop by and look us over*George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For those who might need a bit more info .. it's at a park in San Diego County .. here's the addy: 7064 Levant St, San Diego, CA 92111, (858) 573-1392 .. Please correct me if this is wrong, George.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT TIME TO ALL WHO ATTEND!!

OF COURSE, WE WILL EXPECT PICTURES...

200-300 is SMALL???  Sounds like a LOT of birds to me!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!


----------

